# To Bead Blast?



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

What do you think? It needs something as it's very flashy at the moment.



















You don't see too many of these around so I don't want to risk ruining it, though I'm 99% sure this was not made in the Soviet era, despite what it says on the dial. 

Perhaps a brushed effect on the bezel and something heavier on the case? I'm not sure. I don't suppose anyone could photoshop it for me? :hi:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> What do you think? It needs something as it's very flashy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you think its a rarer model, keep it original - I'm sure you can pick these up regularly enough and bead one of them - i think its rather nice with a bit of shine, its not as bad as my monster !!


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello.

In my opinion, Get stuck in.

these are fairly easy to get as the factory is still knocking them out.

The Russian factory that makes them sells from around $40- $50.

Depending on what you want.

I picked up a similar one 2416 bomber commander, for Â£17, on the Bay last week

circa 2006.

Don't forget to show the results if you go ahead.

good luck


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Eddy, This is a 3133 Poljot chronograph movement, not the normal movement you get in a Komandirskie. There's a guy on ebay with a stock of them. I don't know if they are being made out of NOS parts or all brand new, but anyway, they aren't exactly unobtainable, but not really abundant either!

Sparrow, Monsters are brushed, this is polished. It's very bling indeed! I'll do another photo later.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

A couple more photos that show it in better light.

I've been playing 'army' today


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Keep like that or I'll find where you live and I'll bead blast you!!! :comando:

...bead blasting a Vostok... :schmoll:







...what's next, putting on a NATO??? :no2:

Seriously now... keep it like that, part of the shiny look comes from the bezel and the bezel is probably plated brass like all the other Vostoks, not SS like the case. So you'll end up ruining the watch or ending up with a very high contrast between a bead blasted case and a shiny (huge) bezel.

Nice choice of strap btw! :thumbsup:

EDIT: Are you sure the case is SS? I was looking more closely at it and was wondering if that isn't a plated Komandirskie case... the lug configuration looks like that...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

EddyW said:


> I picked up a similar one 2416 bomber commander, for Â£17, on the Bay last week
> 
> circa 2006.
> 
> ...


Yeap, you're not going to get one of these for that kind of money. Think around â‚¬300 give or take. Not easy to find too, I only know a seller that has them now although there used to be plenty more.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Hi Eddy, This is a 3133 Poljot chronograph movement, not the normal movement you get in a Komandirskie. There's a guy on ebay with a stock of them. I don't know if they are being made out of NOS parts or all brand new, but anyway, they aren't exactly unobtainable, but not really abundant either!
> 
> Sparrow, Monsters are brushed, this is polished. It's very bling indeed! I'll do another photo later.


Hello Alex.

Sorry, I take it all back, Me and my big mouth (or fingers in this case)

I just looked at the picture and thought "I've got one of them" Anyway I'm sorry for dissin your piece.

cheers EDD


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

No worries Eddy. Kutusov, you make a very good point about it possibly being plated. I'll have to get the bezel off and make an exploratory scraping underneath.



Kutusov said:


> Keep like that or I'll find where you live and I'll bead blast you!!! :comando:


:rofl2:

Oh, and Russian watches look awesome on NATOs!

:tongue2:

I'd have put this one on a NATO, but it's so fat already, I didnt want to increase its profile further.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Oh, and Russian watches look awesome on NATOs!
> 
> :tongue2:
> 
> I'd have put this one on a NATO, but it's so fat already, I didnt want to increase its profile further.


Oh, my eternal struggle with you people putting Russian watches on NATOs... :sadwalk:

BTW, pictures please when you take the bezel off... I would like to see better what case that is, if it comes from another model or if it's unique to that specific one. There isn't much info on these..


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I had it off a few days ago. Photos here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63342&st=0&p=641681&fromsearch=1&#entry641681


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> I had it off a few days ago. Photos here:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63342&st=0&p=641681&fromsearch=1&#entry641681


I missed that one... I haven't been able to come here as often as I used to. Well, it doesn't seem like any other case from Vostok so it's an original one.

Great work with the paperclip btw! :thumbsup:


----------

